# Something is missing...it just doesnt feel right....why???



## shawnme (Aug 13, 2004)

dear bros,
this is my second attempt in planted since the first one failed....and as for the second one,

i'm having trouble as if there's something missing....just dont get the kick in it....anyway,it's the 4th day after planting..i'll try to provide more details later....

right now, this is my humble layout.....


----------



## shawnme (Aug 13, 2004)

1. plant number 1 (sorry for my ignorance)
2. plant number 2 (pls refer to photos below)
3. plant number 3
4. blyxa japonica
5. echinodorus tenellus and glossostigma elatinoides
6. hiemanthus micranthemoides
7. micranthemum umbrosum
8. rotala walichii


----------



## shawnme (Aug 13, 2004)

any comments????

Beginners Info Sheet 
--------------------

Tank Dimensions (LxWxH): 24"x12"x15"

Tank Volume (litres or gallons): 70L

Lighting Intensity(No of Watts) : 60W

Type of Lighting (FL/PL/MH) : 1x40W PL & 1x20WFL

No. of Hours your light is on : 10 hrs

CO2 Injection Rate (bps) : 2bps

Type of CO2 (DIY/Liquid/Tank) : 2.5L cylinder

Method of Injection (e.g. Diffusor/Reactor): bioball reactor

Substrate Used :

How Thick is your base fert : 2cm

How thick is your gravel : 3" front and 4" back

Liquid Fertilizers Used : nutrafin plant gro & sera florapol

Frequency of fertilization : divided into 3 times a week according dosage

Tank Temperature : 25C (morning) & 27C (night)

Type of Filter (overhead/internal/canister) : eheim 2213 canister

Filter media used : biohome sintered glass

How long has your tank been set up : 5 days

Other equipment : surface skimmer

Chemical Properties (Fill what you can) 
--------------------------------------- 
Carbonate Hardness (KH): 
Total Hardness (gH):

pH : 7.2

NH4 (ppm): 
NO2 (ppm): 
NO3 (ppm): 
PO4 (ppm): 
Fe (ppm):

Bioload (Your Fish and Plants) 
------------------------------

2 neon tetras (temporary)
5 amano shrimps

Plants include,
3 unknown
blyxa japonica 
echinodorus tenellus
glossostigma elatinoides 
hiemanthus micranthemoides 
micranthemum umbrosum 
rotala walichii
cyperus helferi


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I think the problem is that people just don't know where to start. What seems to be the problem? What doesn't feel right?

Remember, it's only been five days. Plants are still adapting to their environment and will grow much more slowly at this point.

Your layout is nice. You seem to be off to a really good start.

Carlos


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks good to me! As Carlos said, be patient and wait for the plants to grow in. Sometimes it helps to pre-visualize your planting so you can imagine what it will look like once it has grown in. I think you're off to a great start there.


----------



## shawnme (Aug 13, 2004)

thank you bros for your encouraging comments...

i totally agree with bro tsunami with the thing where i dont know where to start with....

right now, i'm still trying to figure out what to do next by doing research ....maybe trimming or dosage of fertilizers even the selection of fish....i'm not sure yet...

but once again...thank you for the patience...please feel free to suggest or correct me in any way so that i may have a tank looking like bros' here....


----------

